
Ask HN: Where can I find quality, free scientific articles and research papers? - MathCodeLove
Hey HN! Is there anywhere that I can find open-sourced, free papers or articles discussing science and research? From actual published research papers to more opinionated articles, it doesn&#x27;t matter, but it&#x27;s difficult for me to find any sources with a reliable level of consistency.
======
new_guy
[https://sci-hub.tw/](https://sci-hub.tw/)

~~~
MathCodeLove
Nice! Seems like a great resource, though I was hoping for something more...
legal haha.

~~~
gilbertmpanga12
Here's my argument for using [https://sci-hub.tw/](https://sci-hub.tw/)

* It's a form of reparations i.e if you belong to one of the folks who were victimized by colonialists, what more other way to pay back by using such a tool. After all the heavily guarded science corporations + universities were built with such privilege & stolen wealth

* Another one is we pay lots of taxes for this research but it keeps gated by corporations that pay zero taxes

* Last reason fuck it! Do it Louis Pasteur style;- never followed so-called medical ethics, relied on secrecy and dirty tricks to invent tech that still impacts modern day society to date ANTI BIOTICS

